# Sell gold in Thailand



## bkkdave

Hi,

I have a lot of old jewelry knocking around and live in Bangkok Thailand, i have a problem try to sell gold in thailand as most of the shops only except very high quality stuff.

Does anyone know where is a good place that will buy my gold for a fair price??

I would really appreciate some advice 

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## cnx_bruce

What do you mean by "old jewlry"? Do you mean items bought from a Thai gold shop or something from overseas? Thai gold shops prefer to buy items that they sold, next preference is items with a mark that they recognise, next preference is other Thai gold, last preference is anything else.


----------



## bkkdave

cnx_bruce said:


> What do you mean by "old jewlry"? Do you mean items bought from a Thai gold shop or something from overseas? Thai gold shops prefer to buy items that they sold, next preference is items with a mark that they recognise, next preference is other Thai gold, last preference is anything else.


Its just old stuff i bought from the UK like a watch that doesnt work, and old gold chain, etc.

I found this website Gold to Money anyone heard of this company??


----------



## Bopc1996

Do you mean 23.5 or 24k gold? Anything else will likely be a problem selling.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Jewlery is usually not 24K, as it is much too soft, being 99.6% pure gold.
Fine jewlery may be 18K, about 75%, while 14K and even 10K represent much of the stuff sold for the retail trade. Cheap, costume jewlery may be gold plated or 'washed', with so little gold content that it isn't worth trying to salvage.


----------



## Bopc1996

RVGRINGO said:


> Jewlery is usually not 24K, as it is much too soft, being 99.6% pure gold.
> Fine jewlery may be 18K, about 75%, while 14K and even 10K represent much of the stuff sold for the retail trade. Cheap, costume jewlery may be gold plated or 'washed', with so little gold content that it isn't worth trying to salvage.


Thai baht chains are usually 23.5k. Vietnam tael is usually 24k.


----------



## mikecwm

Why not melt it down yourself and rescue the pure gold to sell as 24K?


----------



## duncbUK

If it really is a solid gold watch then despite it not working any jeweler will be interested. If its a crappy watch from HM Samuel with gold plating I am afraid it is probably worthless.




bkkdave said:


> Its just old stuff i bought from the UK like a watch that doesnt work, and old gold chain, etc.
> 
> I found this website Gold to Money anyone heard of this company??


----------



## somchit-srimoon

I would recommend going to a custom jeweler they will normally buy different quality golds to melt down. It is not going to get you 100% value but better than dealing with a middle man.


----------



## KNJ

Some of the gold shops in China town will take foreign gold if you allow them to test it.
18ct is ok but if it is 9ct ( common in UK ) they will not be so interested, and will definetly give you lower than the spot price due to the amount of effort they need to go to


----------



## Riflefish

bkkdave said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a lot of old jewelry knocking around and live in Bangkok Thailand, i have a problem try to sell gold in thailand as most of the shops only except very high quality stuff.
> 
> Does anyone know where is a good place that will buy my gold for a fair price??
> 
> I would really appreciate some advice
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave



Thai gold is 96.5% or 23 carat
l buy my gold at "cinatown golddimind" room B120 1 floor, central world, rajdamri rd., patumwan, bkk
phone 02-255-6119
ps if the gold not are thai gold you my as this people to send it to analyse ad melt it and than make 23varat gold, than nerly every gold store vil buy your gold.


the price on the 16 : this is the price for one bath gold (15.2 gram) 96.5%


18 September 2011

Buy: ฿26000
Sell: ฿26100

Last Update: 2011-09-17 09:16:03

Price Change: +400


----------



## newyouthtour

you should say more clearly what is old jewelry? 24k gold in my country


----------

